# terrestrial, arboreal, burrowing



## smithi keeper (Mar 3, 2011)

whats the basic setup for these three types of T's what does each need and why and im mostly interested in substrate lvls and size of tank, orientation would also be appreciated

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

I wont be here for the next half hour but feel free to continue this discussion without me for now


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 3, 2011)

Arboreal tarantulas love to climb and will rarely be seen on the floor of their cage. Because of this, these tarantulas should have a cage with greater height than length or width.

Terrestrial tarantulas are more concerned with the length and width of the cage than height. The general consensus is that the minimum floor space is 1.5 – 2 times the leg span of the tarantula. The height of the cage should be enough that the spider can flip over onto it’s back (for molting).

Burrowing tarantulas well....love to dig and make burrows under substrate. Substrate depth is most important for these Ts.


----------



## smithi keeper (Mar 3, 2011)

B. smithi terrestrial ?


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes


----------



## NikiP (Mar 3, 2011)

smithi keeper said:


> whats the basic setup for these three types of T's what does each need and why and im mostly interested in substrate lvls and size of tank, orientation would also be appreciated




Just expanding on what RyTheTGuy said 

Really only the basics can be given as there is so much inbetween. What each tarantula specifically needs generally can't be answered without knowing the species & size. 

Terrestrial - Only a flattish container is really necessary, with floor space being more of a concern than depth. With a taller tank, you'll need to put in more substrate to protect them from falls. This is because terrestrials may still try to climb, but usually have chunky bodies that can't take high falls. On the other hand, many terrestrial species will burrow when given enough room.

Arboreal - With these height is more important then floor space. If you have something like a 5-10gal, people will turn these on the short side so they maximize the height. Arboreals tend to have lighter bodies & lankier legs, so they can take short falls a bit better. Many species will prefer having a hide like a slab or tube of cork. Some species will web a good deal.

Burrowers - Depth is most important. If you want to keep them with less stress, let them burrow. Some retreat & you may not catch them out without a flashlight in the middle of the night. Some will make fancy webbed trumpet openings. Some will web all around.

Semiarboreal - Some species like to burrow some what & create elaborate webbing that extend upward. These do well in half & half setups. Several inches to burrow in & plenty of room up. The slings of many species do this.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Good Stuff i didnt even know there was a 4th class, thank you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 3, 2011)

The Tarantula Keeper's Guide--you should read it.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Mar 3, 2011)

http://sites.google.com/site/tarantuladb/care-sheets-2/basic-sling-care


----------

